# Virtual Stock Market Group Recommendations?



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

My #3 son is interested in the stock market.

I was looking for recommendation for an online virtual stock market website where a teenager can setup a virtual account and doing trading with fake money and real stocks.

Any clue would be appreciated.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

Rabbitgeek, the only brokerage I have seen who offers a paper trading option with charting for stocks is Tradestation. (eSignal offers one, as I recall the trading platform stinks) Futures trading is whole different story. One can paper trade the equity indices or any other future in real time, with a free data feed, charting package, on a platform with at least a dozen companies for no charge. The whole bundle is free. With any trial account you will need to set it up in your name because you are an adult, I don't believe anyone will deal with an individual under 21. 

Someone may suggest a broker who fits your bill. But with stocks and a paper trading account on a real time trading platform, expect to pay $100 a month for the data feed, charting and platform . . . after you fund the account. If you decide not to trade live and close the account, your money is refunded minus the $100 a month for data feed.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't know of any "virutal stock market websites" set up for paper trades.....
Back in the day(s) of my playing around, I used paper, pencil and the local stock market section of the newspaper...... to keep track. 
Word of warning though just because you can become a millionaire paper trading by buy this sell that within minutes - trading in real money is a completely different world.

My advice get him a subscription to Barron's, Investor Daily, SFO mag (on-line), or one of the other periodicals dealing in investing/trading given that there is a lot more to learn about trading than just "dart-boarding" stock names.......


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Another friend tells me they have been using updown.com for paper trading.

My son signed up for it. Already he is asking where to get information on companies so the suggestion of magazines is timely and helpful.

Have a good day!


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

optionshouse and optionsexpress both offer virtual accounts, the latter offering the most functionality and trading tools. Though both specialize in options trading, you can trade stocks as well, real and virtual. I think both require that you open an account but neither require (or at least didn't years ago) that the account be funded in order to start virtual trading. 

It will provide the kid a great education as to how hard it is to trade and consistently make money.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

CNBC usually has something on their site. Once a year they even run a contest (free to enter) to see who can get the best gains in month. Winner gets a million bucks!

I believe Yahoo has one as well.


----------

